# No Sound on TV



## Dem707 (Apr 12, 2008)

I turned tv on this morning and it worked fine. After about 30 minutes the sound went off. All channels and streaming device.

I turned tv off for about 2 hours and turned on. It worked fine with sound for about 20 minutes and sound went off again. For a brief couple of seconds just before going off there appeared to be static in the sound.

This is an 11 year old Vizio HD flat screen.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

If you have cable or satellite make sure your provider didn't lose service in the storm.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Test the sound with another source/input, such as a DVD player.

Otherwise, I'd assume an audio channel failure.


----------



## HulkNotes (Aug 12, 2018)

Using any soundbar or woofer? Could be loose/unplugged cords.


----------

